# Favorite "sappy" movies



## applecruncher (Apr 2, 2018)

*Anatomy of a Seduction (1979) *(TV movie)
Susan Flannery, Rita Moreno, Jameson Parker

40-something divorcee - a successful architect - unintentionally has affair and falls in love with 20 yr old college student, who happens to be the son of her best friend. Uh oh.

Rita Moreno rocks.....she had me crying.  I love the music at beginning & end.

AND, you can see the entire movie here on youtube!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Apr 2, 2018)

I know that this is rather predictable from a guy but I still cry like a baby when I watch this.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 2, 2018)

*Callie & Son (1981) *(TV movie)
Lindsay Wagner, Jameson Parker, Dabney Coleman, Michele Pfeiffer
​_A woman battles her way up the social ladder from waitress to fabulously wealthy socialite. Soon she's wielding great power within her social circle but is powerless to stop her son from getting involved with a beautiful young schemer.


Real tearjerker. 


Posted the movie below. Problem with fonts in this post.
​_
_​_


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 2, 2018)

*@MarkinPhx,* Good choice!!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (Apr 2, 2018)

Jameson Parker is in both those movies; he had a sweet face but still was a handsome young man.  He moved on to Simon & Simon; he's 70 now.

I think the title Anatomy of a Seduction is misleading - there was no seduction. Things just kind of happened.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 3, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> I know that this is rather predictable from a guy but I still cry like a baby when I watch this.



HI,MartinPix,I also cry whenever I see this moving TV movie about Chicago Bears  Gayle Sayers friendship with his football team mate,Brain Piccolo. A young Billy Dee Williams played Sayers,James Caan as Piccolo Sue


----------



## Olivia (Apr 3, 2018)

One of my favorites sappy movies I like to still watch now and then is "Come Fly With ME" with Dolores Hart and Hugh O'Brien where three flight attendants fly to Paris and then Vienna and find love along the way, of course! Why not? And there's intrigue and drama, some serious, some fun. And they tour around those two cities which I really like viewing. I believe this was Dolores Hart's last movie before she entered a convent.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2018)

Hugh O'Brian....Wyatt Earp.  Handsome!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2018)

Madame X with Lana Turner (1966)


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2018)

Imitation of Life (1959)
Lana Turner, John Gavin, Juanita Moore


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 5, 2018)

Passions (1984)

Joanne Woodward, Richard Crenna, Lindsay Wagner

Married businessman leads a double life - hidden mistress and a son.Then he dies......
Catfight at the funeral!!  mg1: :laugh:

But the ending...meh...made me say "yeah, riiiiight".  JMHO


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2018)

"Endless Love" with Brooke Shields (1981).  Great soundtrack.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 5, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Imitation of Life (1959)
> Lana Turner, John Gavin, Juanita Moore



YES-this one! Haven`t seen it in a long time but makes me cry every time.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2018)

@ Mrs R
My mom and I watched when I was in high school and cried our eyes out.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 5, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> @ Mrs R
> My mom and I watched when I was in high school and cried our eyes out.



That one made me cry, too. Great movie.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 6, 2018)

I always cry whenever I watch movie'My Dog Skip" '2000
Its based on writer Willie Morris's memoir of growing up in 40's in small southern Mississippi town with his beloved jack Russell terrier,'Skip'.
The movie is narrated by Harry Connick,Jr with a wonderful cast:
Frankie Munoz,Diane Lane,Kevin Beacon,Luke Wilson,Clint Howard


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 6, 2018)

It doesn't take much to make me cry,but these 2 movies come to mind. "An Affair to Remember." and "Sentimental 
Journey " I can cry just thinking about them.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> That one made me cry, too. Great movie.



Imitation of Life was quite progressive considering the racial theme and it was 1959.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2018)

*Love Hate Love (1971) TV movie*

Sappy?  How about "eyeroll inducing"...  :lofl:

Rich, jilted jetsetter (Peter Haskell)  harasses his ex-girlfriend (Lesley Ann Warren)...a model, of course... and her new husband (Ryan O'Neal).

Here's the whole movie.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2018)

*The Oscar (1966)

**I found out one of my guilty pleasure movies has sometimes been classified as the “Best Terrible Movie Ever Made”. :laugh: What an honor. Full of unintentional laughs in the wrong places. and the dialogue...** 

Frankie Fane (Stephen Boyd) has clawed his way to the top of the Hollywood heap. Now, as he's preparing to win his Oscar, his friend Hymie Kelly (Tony Bennett) reminisces over their life together, and Frankie's ruthless struggle to the top and the people he's stepped on (i.e., everyone else in the movie) to make it there.

Jill St. John, Elke Sommer, Milton Berle, Broderick Crawford, Ernest Borgnine, Edie Adams, and many more who should be ashamed of themselves. Cameos by Bob Hope, Merle Oberon, and Frank Sinatra.

Here it is – in sections …pt 1 thru 9.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZDZzV1d53U*


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2018)

Gone with the Wind was pretty sappy.


----------



## dkay (Sep 2, 2018)

This one still gets to me whenever I watch it:


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 2, 2018)

Terms of Endearment and Steel Magnolias.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Terms of Endearment and Steel Magnolias.



Hmmm.  Gotta disagree; opinions differ, but...

I don't think Terms of Endearment was sappy - I thought it was an excellent movie. It won 5 Oscars, including Best Picture.

I've never seen Steel Magnolias, but I know the basic plotline.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2019)

Another favorite movie of mine that of course made me cry was "The Notebook". I loved James Garner in it and the love he had for his wife.


[video]https://binged.it/2C5ropu[/video]


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 5, 2019)

*Mistress (1987)

Victoria Principal plays the long-time mistress of a wealthy married man. They go to the Bahamas and he dies in his sleep. Problem: he's been supporting her financially but made no provisions in case he died.  So, she's broke and essentially homeless.
Major sappiness     (Try to be kind when she tries to embark on a singing career.)





*


----------



## applecruncher (May 3, 2020)

~bump~

If you're feelin' bored & sappy...


----------



## Lashann (May 3, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Another favorite movie of mine that of course made me cry was "The Notebook". I loved James Garner in it and the love he had for his wife.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Me too - a real tearjerker!


----------



## JaniceM (May 3, 2020)

I'm not sure if it'd be considered sappy, but this one kinda got to me when it was on t.v. a couple of years ago-  based on a true story:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachi:_A_Dog's_Tale


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I'm not sure if it'd be considered sappy, but this one kinda got to me when it was on t.v. a couple of years ago-  based on a true story:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachi:_A_Dog's_Tale


I've seen both the original Japanese version and the American version. I don't consider it sappy .. definitely sad.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 3, 2020)

The Fault In Our Stars and A Walk To Remember both have the themes of Cancer which makes for a real tearjerker.


----------



## Gaer (May 10, 2020)

dkay said:


> This one still gets to me whenever I watch it:
> 
> View attachment 55963


Wait a minute!  Splendor in the Grass was a sappy movie??? That's one of my very favorite movies of all time!!!  Oh No!!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

The Notebook and Message in a Bottle


----------



## Gaer (May 10, 2020)

Hold it!  You think "The Notebook" is a sappy movie?I adore that movie!


----------



## Gaer (May 10, 2020)

How about "The Fountainhead?


----------

